# Rain Gear



## Gotem (Feb 28, 2013)

Any preferences before I purchase some rain gear. At the pricey end you have a variety of Gore tex, at the less expensive end there is a variety of Frogg Toggs, and some where in the middle you have stuff like Gander Mountain's TecH20. I don't plan on fishing in monsoons, but there are those overcast days in which it can and sometimes does rain.


----------



## tnriverluver (Feb 28, 2013)

A lot depends on the temperatures that you are going to be fishing in. Hot muggy summer days are great for the Frogg Toggs. Cold breezy weather you want the Gore tex suits. How much storage space you have in the boat is also a big factor. Frogg Toggs will store in a gallon sized ziploc bag.


----------



## TNtroller (Mar 1, 2013)

I've worn goretex for several years now, whether in the boat or on a motorcycle, nothing compares. You can catch it on sale at cabelas or BPS where a suit will cost about $200. Nothing worse than getting wet while out on the water. :mrgreen:


----------



## Butthead (Mar 28, 2013)

I use the BPS Gore-tex rainwear. Was kind of pricey at $200 for the jacket and pants, but man is it lightyears ahead of the cheap stuff I used to use. See avatar photo to the left.  

If I had to buy new rain gear again, I would probably go to REI and find something there. I've got Marmot and Columbia jackets that are waterproof and they breathe extremely well. They may not be as protective/durable as the marine stuff, but they're comfortable and perform well. I would also recommend buying them a size larger so that you can get the non-insulated versions to use in the summer, but then have room to layer underneath for cold weather fishing.


----------



## great white (Mar 28, 2013)

While I won't recommend a specific brand or type, I do recommend that whatever you get it "breaths".

Nothing sucks more than keeping the water out very well, but you sweat and build up moisture at the same time. 

That will get you just as wet and cold as if you weren't wearing rain gear at all. 

The comments about buying with temperature considerations in mind is also very good advice....


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 28, 2013)

I like my frog to the


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a set of Frogg Toggs that are made from almost paperish like material. It is comfortable in humid weather and blocks the wind. My set is less than a year old. The pants crotch didn't last very long before it ripped at the seam and the jacket has a small tear. 

I use one of those space bags to store my rainsuit in. I find that they take just a little less room in one and every inch counts.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 29, 2013)

i have a set of wetskins i got at walmart 8 years ago,and still use.i try not to fish in the pissing rain though :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 29, 2013)

I have FRogg Togs Toadskins Jacket - lot tougher then the "normal" 


I use Grundens or the equivalent most of the time 

Aquaskins Jacket in the surf


----------



## airdog_47 (May 20, 2013)

I have worn Gor-Tex along time. It's also military surplus Gor Tex since I was enlisted at one time. The army gor tex jackets are the more expensive part but the pants are fairly cheap. You could probally get an ebay deal for around 100 to 150 depending on new or used conditions. Look for ventalation in the gor tex jackets because of the non breathing factor, you will sweat even in the rain sometimes.. Oh, I've also seen some that haven't been dyed yet so you can get the military surplus and dye it to your own color.


----------



## BDS05 (Jul 1, 2013)

Columbia.


----------

